# Bianchi with Dedacciai Steel frame



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am trying to see if anyone knows much about the use of Dedacciai double butted CoM frames. I have a (I think I purchased it new in '90) CD'I with the 8spd Mirage Ergo set. (Says Superset-2 on the frame and Dedacciai exclusive on the frame and fork).

Everyone talks about Columbus Steel used in Bianchi bikes of that period, however I was looking to see how the Dedacciai stacked up.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

*Love Mine...*

My '98 with 8-speed Mirage rides great...


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Scott,

Great looking bike! Thanks for posting your pictures!!

Jon


----------

